# Update GCC auf Version 5.4.0

## sdoubleyou

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute das erste Mal das Vergnügen ein GCC-Update umzusetzen.   :Smile: 

Dazu gab es ja auch eine neue "News". 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Upgrading_from_gcc-4.x_to_gcc-5.x

Ich frage mich nun, ob es anschließend reicht dass dort angegebene

```
revdep-rebuild --library 'libstdc++.so.6' -- --exclude gcc
```

umzusetzen, oder ich das komplett abarbeiten muss wie unter

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Upgrading_GCC#Short_version

angegeben ist?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

----------

## mv

Den Compiler umsetzen u.ä. musst Du auf jeden Fall (vor dem revdep-rebuild).

Viel mehr steht ja bei Deinem Link auch nicht dabei.

Ich würde hinterher sicherheitshalber noch einmal zusätzlich alle Pakete neu bauen, obwohl das vermutlich nicht notwendig ist.

Übrigens würde ich empfehlen, sogar gleich auf gcc-6 umzusteigen: Das meiste, was mit gcc-5 läuft geht auch mit gcc-6, und dann hast Du einen großen Schritt gespart. (Schau aber vorher in die gcc Tracker-Bugs von Gentoos bugzillla, ob da nicht Pakete gelistet sind, die Du auf jeden Fall brauchst.)

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Nutze selbst gcc-6.3.0, einige Pakete haben Probleme damit aber das merkt man beim Kompilieren und entsprechende Patches gibt es im Gentoo Bugtracker, zur Not habe ich in /etc/portage/env eine Konfigurationsdatei um den "alten" gcc-5.4.0 zu benutzen.

Und wenn die Major Version wechselt baue ich immer mein komplettes System mit emerge world -eav --keep-going neu, lasse das über Nacht laufen und kümmere mich am nächsten Tag um die Pakete die nicht kompiliert werden konnten.  :Smile: 

----------

## 3PO

Leider lässt sich bei mir dev-libs/tntnet nicht gcc-5.4.0 bauen.

https://bpaste.net/show/f9fce03460ed

Funktioniert es denn bei euch?

----------

## frank9999

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Leider lässt sich bei mir dev-libs/tntnet nicht gcc-5.4.0 bauen.
> 
> https://bpaste.net/show/f9fce03460ed
> 
> Funktioniert es denn bei euch?

 

Ja:

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/tntnet-2.2.1::gentoo  USE="ssl -doc -examples -gnutls -server" 0 KiB

Wahrscheinlich wurde eine der dependencies nicht neu gebaut mit dem neuem gcc.

Schuss ins Blaue, probiere mal ein 

emerge -1 dev-libs/cxxtools

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem unter anderem mit dev-libs/libcec, erst nach dem ich die dev-libs/libplatform neu gebaut hatte konnte ich die libcec neu bauen.

----------

## 3PO

Das Problem ist gelöst:

Wenn tntnet installiert ist, baut es gegen seine eigene Libs.

Die Lösung ist, tntnet zu deinstallieren und dann wieder zu installieren.  :Wink: 

```
emerge -C dev-libs/tntnet && emerge dev-libs/tntnet
```

----------

## toralf

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist gelöst:
> 
> Wenn tntnet installiert ist, baut es gegen seine eigene Libs.
> 
> Die Lösung ist, tntnet zu deinstallieren und dann wieder zu installieren. 
> ...

 Klingt für mich nach einem work around. Gelöst ist es dann, wenn Du einen entsprechenden bug reports auf b.g.o absetzt, damit das Paket automatisch neu gebaut wird  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *3PO wrote:*   Das Problem ist gelöst:
> 
> Wenn tntnet installiert ist, baut es gegen seine eigene Libs.
> 
> Die Lösung ist, tntnet zu deinstallieren und dann wieder zu installieren. 
> ...

 

Klingt für mich eher ein bug im build system vom tntnet paket selbst. Wenn es beim bauen seiner eigenen libs, welche im system installiert wurden, verwendet, statt die version, welche gerade frisch gebaut werden.

----------

## mv

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Klingt für mich eher ein bug im build system vom tntnet paket selbst

 

++

Sollte vielleicht gleich upstream gemeldet werden. (Ich nutze/kenne das Paket nicht, deshalb werde ich das nicht tun.)

----------

## 3PO

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=616210

----------

